# Best Looking Sailboat?



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Ok, there are lots of threads floating around about the "best" cruiser, the "best" racer, etc. In your humble opinion, what is the best looking production sailboat? I'm partial to the Pearson Triton and Vanguard, and the Allied Seabreeze. The last time I was in the market to buy a boat, I was looking at an Oday Tempest; I didn't make an offer (she was a mess), but the Admiral had expressed her displeasure by noting that it "looked like Popeye's boat." Exactly. Its winter, so dare to dream.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, so if I dare to dream...how about a Hinckley DS42. I don't know if you would consider it a production boat, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Works for me. I was on one of those at a boat show and couldn't stop drooling. btw, your photo reminds of a skipper, brave and sure I once knew. Is that expression on your face the result of seeing the Hinckley price tag?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Most happy boat owners would quickly answer "mine" to your question


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Any PSC, but inparticular, the 37 is awlful pretty



Oh and I would have said mine, but it's been out of production for 30 yrs


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Hinckley Bermuda 40...a yawl of course.


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

Resdog, my thoughts "almost" exactly. It would certainly include "classic" lines. Here goes: Spirit 54. Don't know how to attach photos so here's a link:
http://www.spirityachts.com/sy-54_gallery.htm


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Any PSC, but inparticular, the 37 is awlful pretty
> 
> Oh and I would have said mine, but it's been out of production for 30 yrs


By "production" sailboat, I meant to include all boats other than custom one-offs. None of my three favorites listed have been made since the late 60's.

PSC 37? Is that Pacific Seacraft?

Never saw the Spirit boats before. They look classic above the waterline, but below they look very up to date. The deck and interior look stunning as well. I posted this thread just to get info on boats just like that. Thanks.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I second PoopDeckPappy's thoughts...PSC makes some very beautiful boats.

For example, the Flicka! It may not be THE BEST looking, but's darn cute!


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

mstern said:


> Never saw the Spirit boats before. They look classic above the waterline, but below they look very up to date. The deck and interior look stunning as well. I posted this thread just to get info on boats just like that. Thanks.


The boat is also featured in the new Bond movie. I only included it as price was not mentioned as a criteria, only "prettiest boat". A little too much wood below for my taste but the craftsmanship is nothing short of stunning (I love it, but it can get really dark fast).


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I saw a bumper sticker which is may apropo to this thread "LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO SAIL AN UGLY BOAT"


----------



## charlottea (Apr 29, 2006)

Spirit yes. James Bond can't be wrong.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I was going to immediatly say "Mine", until I saw the Hinkley....


I'd go with the New York 40.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

*how fast can you go*

and it's pretty too


----------



## sailingforever (Mar 4, 2006)

those spirit yachts are very lovely. the kind of boat I like best are old classic yawls, but those are certainly not "production" yachts. I especially like the Spirit 46.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Price is NOT a consideration, just good looks. "Production" means any boat that is or was not a one-off.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*William Garden designs*

Formosa, Vagabond, Hudson--all are salty-looking beautiful ketches!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

K1VSK,

I can go faster....

Sorry it's a one-off, but I think it is pretty good looking, no??


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

yer a one-eyed bilge rat if ya can't see that there ain't nothin prettier than 27' NorSea.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> K1VSK,
> 
> I can go faster....
> 
> Sorry it's a one-off, but I think it is pretty good looking, no??


Giulietta

Didn't you say it was the second coming from the mold. Even if the interior is completly different, that would mean the hull isn't a one-off

Charlie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Does that mean It qualifies as a production boat????????????????????????

Than that is by far the best looking boat!!!!!!!!! Oh yes sir, it is.....

In fact ONLY the hull came from the mould. Everything else is different!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Call me a traditionalist--

Concordia yawl

International One-Design

Alerion Express (without that ugly jib-boom)


----------



## wumhenry (Mar 29, 2006)

Marshall 22, heeled, viewed from either quarter
Legnos 20


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bob Perry said the Tayana52 was his prettiest design. In all fairness, he was talking about the aft cockpit sloop version but I still think we look pretty good!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL 

Of course cam's opinion might be a bit biased, given that the photo he's submitted is a larger version of his avatar...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought that looked familiar!

Wumhenry, if you have to look at it from 1 particular angle, and only when heeled, does it count?


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

We still have a small fleet of the old 30 squares racing out of our club, a few 6 metres as well. They are all in excellent condition which is really something for wooden boats about 75 years old. They are all very pretty.

You should be able to view them here. http://www.phyc.org/Fleet/30_squareand6_meter.htm


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Of course everybody is saying that their boat is the best looking and that's great. We all love our boats.

I have another question and its based on the photo of the Hinckley.

What started this trend of $500,000.00 day sailors?
Hinkley is not the only one doing it. If I'm going to spend that much money on a boat, I want to be able to use it more for than just day sails! That's an awful expensive day on the water.

Obviously there is a market for them; I guess some people just have money that they don't know what to do with. Not me.

Sorry if I changed the topic of the thread into a different direction.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As for daysailors, I'd have to go with the Herreshoff S boats

Charlie


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Some beautiful boats! Does wonders for my soul on this cold winter's day in Connecticut. Keep 'em coming.

Why a $500,000 day sailor? I think they are more practical than they appear at first blush. If my marina is any indication, most people use their boats for daysails, not cruising. Why lug around a condo when the only reason you go below is to get a beer, take a nap or pee (come to think of it, all three are related to the beer)? I spent some time talking to Gary Hoyt, the builder of the Alerion line of boats at the Miami boat show last Feb. I think the Alerion Express 28 started this trend; Gary told me that his philosophy is that anyone who has enough money to buy a boat likes to live the good life, and will probably opt to eat out and stay in a comfortable inn while in harbor. 500 grand is a lot of money and you wouldn't buy one if you had any intention of cruising, but you gotta admit that you would be turning heads wherever you sailed.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

No doubt about it, you will turn a lot of heads.
Your response makes a lot of sense, like I said obviously there is a market for them. They just are not my cup of tea. We cruise and it can get nasty out there. I would not want to be in one of those beating into 6 - 8 foot choppy seas.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it basically comes down to one thing, if you can afford $500,000 for a day sailor, you really won't miss the money.


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine, most definately! (40' Caliber)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/COOLCHANGE290/100_5762.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/COOLCHANGE290/DSC00134.jpg


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Sure wish I could afford a pretty daysailer, they really do turn heads. And just like pretty girls you never see a fat one, they all seem to be on the skinny side. I like a little more beam myself. I have to agree with MSTERN because I see the same thing at my marina, most folks are daysailers with the occasional long weekend or week long cruise in the summer months. My wife and I day sail and manage some cruises on a 26' sloop, but we also overnight at marinas and eat out for dinners and the odd breakfast but sleep on the boat and our cruises rarely last longer than 5 days. Considering our sailing style one of those pretty daysailers would fit our needs quite nicely, unfortunately they do not fit our budget. The Hinkleys, Spirit & Alerions get my vote.


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

I find it quite interesting that the $.5MM Daysailers evoke the feelings and spirit (none intended ) of the 'ol CCA rule boats. Take a look at the designs of Alden, Hershorff, Alberg (just to name a few) and they all have that "look" -Proud Bow, Long Overhangs, Sweeping Sheer that makes these boats soooo beautiful.

That said, if the boat doesn't have to put you up for cruising, how bout the old 12 meters of AC fame? A couple months back, CW did and article on a fleet of them in Newport, RI. Georgeous!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

In the waters off Newport, RI, during most summer weekends on Narragansett Bay, 12 meters can be seen racing. At times there are as many as a dozen or more of these beautiful classic yachts and although a common sight to Newporters, they never fail to lure me closer.

Our dockmate and very good friend, has crewed on Courageous for the past few years. This is a photo I took this past summer on an overcast day, as he and his crewmates were racing other 12s during very light winds. We were under full sail at the time, but were barely moving - while Courageous sliced through the still water like magic. They won the finals this year, beating out all other contenders.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

The Herreshoff NY30. If I ever hit the lottery...


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Parley: I think you hit the nail on the head: boats built to the old CCA rule were beautiful. Of course, the Admiral goes aboard a new Catalina or Beneteau at the boat show and can't understand why I would rather have a boat that is dark and cramped below. Now if I truly expected to spend more than two or three days in a row on my boat, I would be tempted to buy something beamy and "modern". I appreciate the convenience of the sugar scoop stern and wide beam brought way aft. However, since there is nothing like that in the near future in my world, I dream of Tritons, Vanguards, Seabreezes and anything else with a graceful sheer, spoon bows and overhangs.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's to 'em. That's the way to waste money. In the same vein, would I like to own a 1970 Daytona Ferarri with six Weber carbs that have to be rejetted every time the baro. pressure changes-you betcha. If I could afford it I'd probably have a Bentley beater for running out for ice cream too. I'm just happy that somebody is willing to waste the money on art work like that so that the guy who grew up drawing vessels like that was able to realise a life dream. Beauty for beauty's sake. Keep them photos comin'


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

To me, the boat with the most romance is the Tayana 37. It just speaks to me. Boats are like art I think, some people like a Wauquiez just like some like modern furniture and impressionist painting, while others like tradition.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Pamlico, that is a beauty.
I do like the canoe stern!


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

BADG said:


> Pamlico, that is a beauty.
> I do like the canoe stern!


Bob Perry loves the double enders. I have heard debate about whether it makes sense or not - intuitively it seems like it would help break up a following sea - I really don't know. But it sure is pretty.


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought I was going to be cute and post a picture of some old swamped sailboat. I did a search in google for "old boat" and most of the pictures were powerboats. Hmmmm. Old sailboats never die they just fade away.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

ThunderFog - here's one, taken while I was boat-shopping in the Hurricane Hole on Tortola, BVI. Needless to say, this one didn't make my short list.


----------



## santeana (Nov 26, 2004)

Peter Brett's Rival 34 is no slouch in any beauty contest. British design so not sure how familiar she is to most of you guys. Meets exactly Parley's criteria of Proud Bow, Long Overhangs, Sweeping Sheer - to which I'd slender and graceful stern.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Among those with a cabin, my vote is for a LeCompte Northeast 38 or perhaps a Mercer 44.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

That boat that's been on the main page for the last month is mine. She sure is a beauty to me. Alas, I spent my early years as a musician traveling the U.S. entertaining others and now may never be able to buy one of those .5mm day sailors (or anything else that might get me round the world) but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I'll take a ride on "Fiasco" any day over riding this D*** desk.


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> To me, the boat with the most romance is the Tayana 37. It just speaks to me. Boats are like art I think, some people like a Wauquiez just like some like modern furniture and impressionist painting, while others like tradition.


If you like the look of the T37, you need to check out Bob Perry's newest creation. You can see it on the Cruising Anarchy bb. He designed it for Pacific Seacraft. It's a salty traditional looking design with plumb bow and long bow sprit, reverse transom (sorry no canoe with this one), beautiful sheerline, cutter rigged, heavy displacement and other considerations for cruising, but with a fast underbody (big cutaway with skeg hung rudder).

Oh yeah, it's not officially released to the public yet - he is just giving a preview of it on the other bb.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Best looking boat, no question, a MacGregor 26, hands down!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

The "M" or "X" model??????


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Denr said:


> Best looking boat, no question, a MacGregor 26, hands down!


See, now this is why this is an interesting thread; I think the MacGregor is, ahem, not the most attractive package, and Denr likes it. Or maybe he's yanking our collective chain. Either way, there are plenty of different styles listed in all of the answers.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, MacGregor and Sea Doo sure know how to make 'em.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beauty is in the eye.....

otherwise, ugly women would never marry.....

Same for those, there's allways a guy that listens to his heart...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think Denr is needs a fume detector on his boat...


----------



## keck314 (Dec 2, 2006)

I quite like the looks of the Cape Dory 25D. It's got those nice Alberg curves someone else mentioned earlier.


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

Denr said:


> Best looking boat, no question, a MacGregor 26, hands down!


You seriously think that or just trying to yank a chain????? Pah-leeese! I cannot roll my eyes far enough back in my head in response to that comment. You are rating a chlorox bottle next to the T-37, Hinkley, Caliber, PSC and others listed above! and I think I can make that comment seeing as how my first sailboat was an M26x - so beleive me, I know the difference.

PS. I dare you to make this comment on the anarchy board.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll have to check that out. Where is the "Cruising Anarchy bb"? I couldn't find it.


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is the link:

http://www.sailinganarchy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=45002


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

You guys have to know Denr. His post are all quite funny.
Thats not the first time I have heard him talk this way.
(I think he is pulling your chain)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

LaLeLu said:


> You seriously think that or just trying to yank a chain????? Pah-leeese! I cannot roll my eyes far enough back in my head in response to that comment. You are rating a chlorox bottle next to the T-37, Hinkley, Caliber, PSC and others listed above! and I think I can make that comment seeing as how my first sailboat was an M26x - so beleive me, I know the difference.
> 
> PS. I dare you to make this comment on the anarchy board.


Susan,
Denr sails a Sabre 36, has been a member of SailNet for quite some time and most other "senior" SailNet members know him for his unique brand of humor. He likes to specifically target Macs.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

For the record, Denr sails a beautiful Sabre 34, and he lusts mightily for a fleet of Mac 26's.

And yes, sarcasm is his middle name -- but others have said that about me, too. 

As for making any kind comments on Sailing Anarchy about a Mac -- that boat is regularly skewered on that site, which has earned the "anarchy" in its name. If you don't have a tough skin, or take yourself too seriously, SA is not the place for you. It is loaded with people with vast experience about anything you care to mention pertaining to sailing. And the crowd does not suffer puffery lightly, either. A post here that may elicit 20 responses would get a hundred on SA. But even those making kind comments about the Mac on SA do it to tweak others. While the Mac has its fans, mentioning it at all on a sailing site is a bit of a stretch. My thoughts only of course.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

_"While the Mac has its fans, mentioning it at all on a sailing site is a bit of a stretch."_
SailorMitch
The MacGregor has it's own dedicated *sailing sites*, here is one of them:
http://macgregorsailors.com/
There is really nothing to stretch, considering how many are sold each year and how many folks own and swear by them speaks for itself. The Mac may not be an Alerion but it is very versatile and fits the needs of many. How many other boats sell in the volumes of a MacGregor?


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

My post about McGregor was in response to the post stating that the M26 was the best looking boat. I was calling bullshit on that claim. I wasn't insinuating that McGregor hasn't found a nitch. He is the McDonalds of boat builders. In my past life I was an inland lake sailor and owned a trailerable mac. 90% of the people in our sailing club owned macs. Some of the macs (not the x or m) are really fast and always kicked ass over the Catalinas in the club. But call a pig a pig - there is no MacGregor ever built that will make it to the top 10 of a prettiest boat contest.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Susan,
Please tell us how you really feel.
Don't hold back! LOL!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CaptKermie said:


> _"While the Mac has its fans, mentioning it at all on a sailing site is a bit of a stretch."_
> SailorMitch
> The MacGregor has it's own dedicated *sailing sites*, here is one of them:
> http://macgregorsailors.com/
> There is really nothing to stretch, considering how many are sold each year and how many folks own and swear by them speaks for itself. The Mac may not be an Alerion but it is very versatile and fits the needs of many. How many other boats sell in the volumes of a MacGregor?


THE CHEVY CAVALIER!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed, it's a pig... sans lipstick.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Jujuca said:


> THE CHEVY CAVALIER!!!!


The shoe fits.... and there are plenty of those out on the road, they can't all be wrong.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CaptKermie said:


> The shoe fits.... and there are plenty of those out on the road, they can't all be wrong.


No, they either have no taste, or don't care or have no money for something else.


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

Does it qualify if you need an army to sail her? If so, How 'bout "Valsheda" or "Bolero". Now those were (still are) real beauties. I apologize for being internet photo challenged. Here's a link to some of Chris Camerons photography of the "classics". http://www.chriscameron.co.nz/db/thumbnails.php?album=6


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Parley,

YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Parley,
> 
> YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!


I don't know what it is specifically; They just stir something deep within. Must be one of those past lives or something (I wish!).


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Parley,

It's the class of those times. If you look at same era cars, planes, houses, they are all very special.

You are right, I can't explain it either, and I love straight bow modern design race boats, and modern cars.... but this I can't explain. I'm with you.

You would have to ask Trueblue, as I believe he is an architect, what was the thing between 1900 and 1930's and the design. Something they don't have now, as the tendencies changed...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

My personal favourite. Designed by William Fife, Astor is the only boat to ever take line honours in the Sydney - Hobart yacht race in successive years. Sold to American interests sometime in the sixties.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Man tdw, you just know that Bogart and Bacall are having drinks together on the fantail of that one.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I've always admired the Sparkman and Stephens designed yachts. A good production example is the original Catalina 38. The rigs of S&S yachts seemed to be much higher than all the rest, and they typically had low freeboard and a graceful sheer. In my mind, they were some of the most beautiful yachts of their era (the second half of the last century). An old Catalina 38 will still turn my head.


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

TDW - Exactly!!

Wow, "Astor". Now that stirs something deep within.


----------



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a special attraction to gaff rigged cutters. There is something about them that just seems right. In light airs when they really lay on the canvas they looks simply stunning (or intimidating if they are running and you are looking at them head on. They look a bit like lion fish.) Anything that goes to the Antigua Classic gets my vote as well. And to second Parley, you can't go wrong with those mega J class boats. While I definately nod to the Spirits I feel strange about them after seeing them in Casino. Did anyone else catch the HUGE product placement right behind Bond's head? Imagine having that emblazened on your .5 mil day sailor... The Gaff Cutters take it!

http://static.flickr.com/51/114112615_3cc0bd3b60.jpg?v=0

http://www.dolmenyachts.com/charter/Images/MoonbeamIV.jpg


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Parley and Sailaway,
If Astor does it for you check out this site. Fife designed some absolutely glorious boats, far too big and expensive for me I'm afraid but one can dream.
http://www.fiferegatta.com/index.htm
Regards
Andrew


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

deckhanddave said:


> I have a special attraction to gaff rigged cutters.


Dave,
Check out the Fife page reference I've just posted. There are some beauties on that site. You'll love it.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

tdw,
Thanks, those are beautiful. Brings to mind the old JP Morgan (i think) line; if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> tdw,
> Thanks, those are beautiful. Brings to mind the old JP Morgan (i think) line; if you have to ask, you can't afford it.[/quote
> 
> I think originally it was attributed to Bentley Rolls or Royce but the sad reality is that I have to ask, ergo I can't afford. Damn I wish I could.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

The Bluenose, sailing to weather. I have found video on the web before and will post it here if I can find it. Incredible power and grace and unbeaten for 20 years.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys and gals you HAVE to check out this site.

http://www.schoonerlinks.com/page8-2a.html

Look and weep.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Best Cruiser?*



mstern said:


> Ok, there are lots of threads floating around about the "best" cruiser, the "best" racer, etc. In your humble opinion, what is the best looking production sailboat? I'm partial to the Pearson Triton and Vanguard, and the Allied Seabreeze. The last time I was in the market to buy a boat, I was looking at an Oday Tempest; I didn't make an offer (she was a mess), but the Admiral had expressed her displeasure by noting that it "looked like Popeye's boat." Exactly. Its winter, so dare to dream.


If there is a thread 'floating' around out there on 'Best cruiser'... could somebody direct me to it? Thanks.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

yotphix said:


> The Bluenose, sailing to weather. I have found video on the web before and will post it here if I can find it. Incredible power and grace and unbeaten for 20 years.


Is this it ?

http://www.gov.ns.ca/nsarm/virtual/bluenose/film.asp?Language=English


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

That's not the same footage I saw a year or so ago. It was only b&w that I saw. That gives you the idea though! She looks as though she just might lift up and fly when her bow rises! And all that sail! I think the main alone is about 4500ftsq!

Thanks TDW and apologies to Mstern. I just reread the first post and realized I'm a little off topic.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

yotphix said:


> That's not the same footage I saw a year or so ago. It was only b&w that I saw. That gives you the idea though! She looks as though she just might lift up and fly when her bow rises! And all that sail! I think the main alone is about 4500ftsq!
> 
> Thanks TDW and apologies to Mstern. I just reread the first post and realized I'm a little off topic.


No need to apologize; I'm happy to see anything beautiful under sail. If you like to look at film of fishing schooners under sail, get yourself a copy of the old Spencer Tracy movie "Captains Courageous". Real film of real fishing schooners; some thrilling stuff, especially the footage of the fishermen launching the dories and the race back to port.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

mstern said:


> No need to apologize; I'm happy to see anything beautiful under sail. If you like to look at film of fishing schooners under sail, get yourself a copy of the old Spencer Tracy movie "Captains Courageous". Real film of real fishing schooners; some thrilling stuff, especially the footage of the fishermen launching the dories and the race back to port.


Thanks for that reminder. What a special film that was, it was on cable a couple of years back, damn I'd like to see it again.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

mstern,
Wondered what that post was about so I went back to reread your initial post. We have wandered somewhat off topic havn't we ? Apologies for that but if anyone is interested and we are talking production boats then a pre loved Hinckley 42 will do this little hairy nosed wombat. Never sailed one but they are a very pretty boat.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

For the record I sold the Sabre and purchased (16) Mac 26s, now I'm a fleet owner and will soon be reaping the benefit of a huge discounts at Boatus and West woo hoo!


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

tdw said:


> mstern,
> Wondered what that post was about so I went back to reread your initial post. We have wandered somewhat off topic havn't we ? Apologies for that but if anyone is interested and we are talking production boats then a pre loved Hinckley 42 will do this little hairy nosed wombat. Never sailed one but they are a very pretty boat.
> Regards
> Andrew


Off topic? No big deal; we wander a bit just like a real conversation. I am always interested in the boats others find beautiful. Hinckleys make the short list for anyone that finds the traditional look beautiful. Good choice.


----------



## gaha_1 (Mar 29, 2002)

My bayfield then a kenner


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

How about a Shields or an Atlantic? Graceful, swift, one design sloops.


----------



## HRomberg (Sep 25, 2004)

SV Dionysos, Pan Oceanic 46, and I've got one of only a handfull that were made.


----------



## HRomberg (Sep 25, 2004)

Not exactly production, but Pride (over my shoulder in the pic) is the third of her "model" The first having been built for the war of 1812, and the second having gone down in a squall. The "Baltimore Clippers" are some of the coolest sailing ships ever to be launched.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hargh! nothing speaks of beauty than an old traditional boat, preferably with two masts, be it ketch, yawl or schooner


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

The Rival line of sailboats by Peter Brett is my favourite for having the nicest lines of a sailboat that is rated for the offshore. The Rival 32 which I currently own has a spoon bow which harkens back to the old Grand Banks schooners. Here is a link to a photo album of my boat where you can see what she was like when I bought her and what she is like now.
http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rivalsecretarrivalrival/album?.dir=d01are2&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//ca.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Beautiful boat HR


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Denr said:


> For the record I sold the Sabre and purchased (16) Mac 26s, now I'm a fleet owner and will soon be reaping the benefit of a huge discounts at Boatus and West woo hoo!


I think denr's lost it... he's definitely off his meds again...


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

and my therapist has retired!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I liked Dudley Dix's Shearwater 45, but I wanted a proper skeg keel.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't care for the interiors but love the exteriors of Bayfield 36 cutters.

Beautiful boats!


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

TDW-
been away for a few weeks. Thanks for the link back on page 8. Beautiful. I read an article last night in December's Good Old Boat about Olin Stephens and the CCA rule boats. He is credited with starting the "look" with a boat named "Finesterre". Great article on him, Finesterre and sister ships.


----------



## FritzN (Sep 30, 2006)

*Shannon 43*

I was at the most recent Annapolis Boat Show for four days, and (in my opinion) the most beautiful boat at the show was the Shannon 43.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Parley,
Only just seen your post. You may may already know the site but this has information on many of the S&S classic designs.

http://www.sparkmanstephens.com/design/past_design.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Almost any catboat.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has said the Morris M36 or M42... very classic design with modern systems. Way too expensive, but if money was no object...

I love it with a blue hull... http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1631277/0


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

The Morris line of luxury daysailers are beautiful. Too expensive? Sure, but I think they are ultimately more practical than their price would first suggest. Most people daysail anyway; and if by chance you do an overnight or multiday sail, if you can afford the Morris (or Alerion, or Friendship, etc.), you will probably eat at a restaurant and stay overnight at a chi-chi b&b anyway. You pay a premium for the look and feel of the boat, but not for berths, corian counter tops or a separate stand up shower stall you will never use.

For anyone interested in Olin Stephens' designs, I recommend the book "All This and Sailing Too", his recent autobiography. Lots of backstories about his most famous designs.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

FritzN said:


> I was at the most recent Annapolis Boat Show for four days, and (in my opinion) the most beautiful boat at the show was the Shannon 43.


Gotta agree with you there Fritz. I wasn't in Annapolis but we love our Shannon 43.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Correction*

Couple of weeks back I posted some pics of the schooner ASTOR and said that she was the only boat ever to take line honours in the Sydney - Hobart in successive years. Whoops on my part. In fact this feat has been achieved by a number of other boats including Morna (1946,1947,1948), Waltzing Matilda (1949,1950) Kurrewa IV (1956,1957), Solo (1958,1959), plus of course Astor (1963, 1964, also 1961). Condor did it in 1982 & 83 but they were in fact two different boats. Wild Oats could also achieve the double this year having taken line honours last year along with outright victory and a new race record. I guess the most successful boat in the race's history would be a toss up between Solo (Line 1958,1959 and handicap 1956, 1962 ) or Freya (handicap 1963,1964,1965).  Now, about those weapons of mass destruction...........


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

The Shearwater is definitely a fine looking boat. In newer desings I also like the Gozzard's with their "clipper" bows. But, back to my favorites which seem to be liked by many on this thread...

I'm surprised no one has mentioned any of the designs by Carl Alberg. I've always loved the Challenger 38, yawl of course.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Parley said:


> The Shearwater is definitely a fine looking boat. In newer desings I also like the Gozzard's with their "clipper" bows. But, back to my favorites which seem to be liked by many on this thread...
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned any of the designs by Carl Alberg. I've always loved the Challenger 38, yawl of course.


I like the Gozzard's clipper bow and details too. I also like the below-decks arrangement. Very practical, especially for the cruising couple.

As for Mr. Alberg, I agree. No one designed better looking boats than ol' Carl. I listed the Triton as one of my all-time favorite looking boats in my initial post on this thread.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just purchased my first sailboat , and I have boat fever my question is can a 24 ft oday 240 sail in the ocean safely.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

William...only when the ocean is like a lake! The boat is made for lakes and bays and day sailing in the ocean when conditions are not too rough. You should have a lot of fun on her and learn a lot!! Good luck & welcome aboard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

While perhaps not the prettiest boat ever, this :
http://www.classic-boats.com/en/tofinou95.php

is another example of the "looks classic, goes fast" school of thought.

An ad in Novembers "Yachting Monthly" caught my eye - shows a fin/bulb keel sleek underbody and very classy lines. This is a french builder (Sorry, G)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Faster,

We have one here the 9,5m .. Blue hull, CF rigging. It's a piece of crap, looks good for the first month only, then tarnishes, the wood goes funny and the varnish flakes.

Sails OK but not that fast.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Admit it Giu, you just don't like the boat because it's French.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, that too!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Giulietta said:


> Faster,
> 
> We have one here the 9,5m .. Blue hull, CF rigging. It's a piece of crap, looks good for the first month only, then tarnishes, the wood goes funny and the varnish flakes.
> 
> Sails OK but not that fast.


Biases aside, G, that's interesting.

We have a Spirit 42 in our area, and it certainly has the beautifully classic lines and the racy underbody. However in a race last year it really didn't seem to shine. While it may have been the hand on the tiller, all the same it didn't appear to have great speed - a shame at 250,000 British Pounds list price.

But at least you (and everyone else) can admire the boat on a mooring.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Faster,

We don't really admire it.... first, its French, so by the time we open our eyes we already passed it!! second, its on the other end of our marina, were we rarely go. Believe me sails good but not fast.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK this is by far the winner!!

Just like in the good old days, when the Portuguese Christs Cross sailed the seven seas, in the search of the sea routes.

Enjoy, we too have beautifull boats. This one is the N.R.P. SAGRES!!

Viva Portugal!!!










And Naked!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I was on that boat, twice. The first time during the initial Tall Ships event in Newport, RI - think it was around 1977 or so. The second time in the late '80s, again during a Tall Ships event here on Narragansett Bay.

I have film photos somewhere which haven't been scanned yet - showing the crew furling sail from the yardarms - spectacular ship.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's a ship, not a boat. Quite handsome she is too.


----------

